# Wet Floor, Passenger Side



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Seem to have a leak somewhere as the carpet on the front passenger side is wet...again. Couple weeks ago, I noticed it was wet so I lifted it and dried it out pretty well with a couple of hairdryers.

Are there any susceptible areas that sometimes leak? Vents? Drainage ports that become plugged? Anything?

Only seems to be on the passenger side.

And no...the window wasn't open. 

'97 King Cab, XE, 4WD


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The most common cause is a clogged evaporator case drain tube. Condensation builds up in the case because it can't drain until the water starts spilling out of the case onto the passenger floor. Try taking compressed air or a pipe cleaner to the drain and try to clear it out. If it is clogged, be ready for a lot of water to come out!


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey, smj...thanks for the quick reply.

Ok, where exactly does a fella' find the drain tube?


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

There must be a rubber hose coming somewhere off the air conditioning unit (in the middle of the diagram)?

http://ww2.justanswer.com/uploads/fixurnissan/2009-09-26_223024_94_Truck_heater_core.jpg

(Disregard the red circle in the image.)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Open the hood and look on the bottom side of the firewall on the passenger side of the engine compartment. You should see a small rubber hose. That's the drain hose.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, I crawled under the truck and found the rubber hose protruding from the firewall. Put a blast of air to it hoping I'd get a gush of water in return...nothing.

Checked under the dash where the hose connects to the big, black, plastic box (evaporator?). Removed the hose there and looked for blockages...nothing.

So, I start looking for other points of entry. A closer inspection of the lower exterior windshield rubber reveals the rubber has broken down and is literally gone in a couple of 2-3 cm sections (passenger side, close to the bottom corner). I know, I know...I should have looked here first. 

Anyways, I put a bead of silicone in the degraded sections and I'm hoping that will do it.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

your not talking about the rubber around the moulding..are you? pretty sure those w/shields are glued in...


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, the windshield is cradled in a grooved piece of rubber (kinda' like a tongue and groove board set up). The rubber was literally gone in a few sections. 

It's drizzling outdoors today and they're calling for rain over the next coupla' days so I hope to pull the floor mat up again and see if it's wet. I'll look for 'streams' which might indicate the direction from which the water has come.

Of course, I'm hoping it's dry.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Windshield doesn't have a gasket; they use a sealant, as mentioned, and then the mouldings are fitted around it. The top strip has a set of fins and is pushed into the sealant above the glass after it's seated. It is still possible the leak is at the windshield seal, however.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, I'll keep my eye on it the next couple of days and see what the rain brings.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

What you can do is get inside the vehicle and have someone soak down the windshield and front of the cab with water using a hose. It might make it easier if you remove the passenger seat so you can get a better look under the dash.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Guys, I had this very same concern with my 94 a few years ago. I probably did a thread on what I found back then and how I fixed it, but mine was so evident that it didn't take long to narrow down. I got the feeling this could become quite common as our trucks age.

The bottom line was that I removed the wiper arms, the plastic vents in the cowl panel under the windshield, the whole cowl panel that runs the length of the windshield and its hold down screws. (Note the cowl panel is the body panel that when removed gives you access to the wiper motor and linkage.) I found a body cover plate directly over top of the heater box air intake that was no longer sealed to the body. That thing kinda looked like nothing could get past it, but when I ran a stream of water from the garden hose over it water just poured into the cab, straight down the inside of the fire wall on the passenger's side. This leak started out very minor, but finally got to be a large pool of water under the carpet. I was very afraid that it would migrate back into the ECU wiring, but I caught it in time.

I removed the cover plate screws, scraped all the old dried up sealer off, and applied a 1/4" bead of common roofing sealer all around the mating edges of the body and plate. You could use just about any type of silicon caulk or sealer you have laying around to seal this back up. As long as everything is straight, and the screws and corresponding holes are sound, it should seal just fine. I even covered the screw threads and holes for extra measure. Put it all back together... you're done. 

This entire job took me about an hour, and I'm slow, but don't hesitate diving in to investigate if your water leak has defied all other tests and repair efforts.

I hope this helps!

-Roger


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Roger, I'm going to look into your suggestion ASAP.

On the weekend, I dried everything out quite nicely. (I ran a couple of hair dryers off my home generator while I installed the winter tires on the family vehicles.)

Yesterday, I took the truck to work...it was raining. When I went out to get in the truck to go home, I checked and sure enough there were dribbles of water. Not a lot, but water was present. The floor was dry, but the firewall close to the right side of the vehicle showed water drops. The foam that lies against the firewall in that area was also damp.

So my next plan of attack will be to remove the cover plate and grills beneath the wipers.

Stay tuned.


----------



## vagware (Mar 14, 2019)

I had the same problem, and discovery that FENDER PROTECTOR was cracked (front right side).. changed it and solved


----------

